# Not sausage but what do you add to your deer meat when grinding?



## lennyluminum

I just got my first grinder fo christmas and i have some deer mest i wanna grind up for burgers. Should i add pork butt or just some back fat to it?


----------



## bakedbean1970

Just buy a really cheap fatty beef roast and grind it in with the venison.


----------



## boykjo

It depends on what your looking for in venison bugers. if you want venison flavor then just add some pork fat. If you want to use the venison as a filler then go with 50/50 venison and pork. if you want all red meat then go with 50/50 venison and 80/20 ground beef..... there are so many variations.......


----------



## lennyluminum

I want the venison flavor i have always had the butcher male my ground venison  for burgers and i know that he adds fat to them not sure if he ads any pork or not. 

What would be a good ratio of fat to venison for a good burger?


----------



## shoneyboy

I've been grinding 50/50 deer and Boston Butt....No seasoning until I get ready to cook it......


----------



## michael ark

Get a case of cheap bacon. It's awsome.


----------



## mrh

For just burger to eat or use as burger, I have been adding 3 lbs deer, 2 lbs ground beef and 1 lbs bacon and grind it all together. It makes a very good burger to eat straight , but really makes  awesome meatloaf!

Mark


----------



## boykjo

lennyluminum said:


> I want the venison flavor i have always had the butcher male my ground venison for burgers and i know that he adds fat to them not sure if he ads any pork or not.
> What would be a good ratio of fat to venison for a good burger?


Use 80% lean meat and 20% fat. You can use pork or beef fat


----------



## LanceR

For burger I use beef fat at 15% which I get from a local processor for $0.50 a pound.

Lance


----------



## sparky30_06

I grind my venison, stuff one pound packages and toss them in the freezer.  This way you can modify them as needed. 

Venison Burgers- straight venison, salt, pepper, A1, 1 egg per pound of venison, and Itialian bread crums

Venison Snack Stick- straight venison

Venison Summer Sausage- 75% to 80% venison and the rest either pork butt or shoulder

I cook almost completely with venison unless I want a steak now and then


----------



## lennyluminum

Im thinkin i like the idea of using pork fat as it is better for you then beef fat ( I think ).


----------



## andyw616

Just to throw it in as a option I use 50/50 venison and buy pork shoulder whole or sliced into steaks and just grind that.  But im going to check at the local butcher for fat just to compare. Good luck!


----------



## lennyluminum

I dont think i want to add pork to my burger meat cause some people might not want a well done burger and with pork mixed in i would think i would have to cook the burger all the way.


----------



## lennyluminum

Ok so if i add 1lb of bacon to 4lbs of venison would that be close to the 80/20 or would it be closer to 75/25?

And would i have to cook the burgers all the way or could i still make some med. well or med.?


----------



## pineywoods

LanceR said:


> For burger I use beef fat at 15% which I get from a local processor for $0.50 a pound.
> 
> Lance


This is what I do as well but can usually get it for .25-.35 per lb


----------



## lennyluminum

Ok i called my local publix last week and they said they cant sell pork fat but they will give it to me if they have it. Called this morning and they said they have some so i ran up and got it. 8lbs for free gotta love that!! 

After the first coarse grind with the deer meat and the fat should i then mix it really good and grind again withe a med. or fine plate?


----------



## shoneyboy

I would cut the fat and meat into chunks, mix it together then grind........add the seasonings mix and stuff into casings......SB


----------



## buffalogranny

Realy it kind of depends on what kind of meat you have, whitetail or muledeer.  In NE  Montana, the whitetail are grain fed and the Muledeer eat sagebrush. We add about 14% tallow to the whities and about 20% to the mulies. I also only use beef tallow in the burger meat cuz it lasts longer than pork tallow . just my opinion.


----------

